# 3 full size guys in a Canoe... Bad idea



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Took my brother and a friend on the Tusc today and had a hell of a good time. 2 dink smallies is alll we got, but we couldnt have had a better day. We managed to roll it over once, but the damn thing wasnt stable at all for the rest of the trip. The stretch of water from Moose Island to Tusky boat ramp is the best ive seen on the Tusc.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

That's great..... Some of the best and most fun times I've had fishing I never caught fish for crap. It was the company I was with and the adventures we had that made the day. When your jaws hurt from laughing you know you had a super time. That's what really counts in the scheme of things. I'll take trips like that every time i can.
:B:S


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess 3 full size guys need a full size canoe! And if 2 of them lean the same way at the same time? OOPS!


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

i took a buddy of mine on a canoe trip down the youghigheny river in pa. he is a BIG guy. we got it hung up on a rock in some riffles and it flipped. i stood beside him in water up to my waste watching him swim for his life swallowing water. i let him struggle for a minute, tapped him on the shoulder and sugested he stand up! this was 30 years ago and still havent let him forget it. we didnt catch a fish that day but it still ranks as one of my favorite trips.


----------

